# clorox,clowhite,brown bleach bottles



## czp (Oct 12, 2004)

We have found some clorox and clowhite bleach bottles in the woods by our home,(we live in Columbia County Georgia) All I can find on the internet is the Clorox Company website, with photos of some of the bottles we found, I was wondering if anyone knows the value of these bottles?


----------



## diggerjeff (Oct 12, 2004)

the bottles are VERY common, and at this point in time have little to no collective value, sorry!!  keep looking , you might find a keeper!


----------



## czp (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Diggerjeff, I was afraid of that but it really doesn't matter, I think they are cool anyway! I do have a clay jug that was my Grandmothers, I found out from the Clorox website it dates around 1913, I just thought it was a cool looking jug! History is amazing!I am sure I will like this website, as I do have many bottles in my collection,I will be here often.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 12, 2004)

They may be common bottles, but they sure are pretty....[]


----------

